# Dry Aquarium Plant Bulbs?



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

While at Walmart today, I saw some dry aquarium 'bulbs' in cello bags hanging on pegs in the fish section. Are these any good? Does anyone have any experience with them? I know one was a lily; can't remember the other. I'd never seen these before and was curious about them! :fish bowl-3:


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

i know people who have tried them but nothing happened, BUT i dont know if they knew what they were doing


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Most of the ones I have tried turned out to be duds. Not saying they don't grow as some have .... just not for me. ;o)


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

If they're cheap, give it a try!


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

I couldn't get any of mine to grow, I say save your money.


----------



## baileyjane (Jun 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone...I think I will indeed save my money!


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not sure what your familiarity is buty if you really want some plants...try looking at some online stores instead of your chain stores. And be carefull of the Top Fin tubes. 90% of them are not true aquatic but are bog plants.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

baileyjane said:


> While at Walmart today, I saw some dry aquarium 'bulbs' in cello bags hanging on pegs in the fish section. Are these any good? Does anyone have any experience with them? I know one was a lily; can't remember the other. I'd never seen these before and was curious about them! :fish bowl-3:


I doubt that most of the stuff from Walmart would be good. Unless if they are said to be good, and are at a good price then you should definitely go for it  

I would, but I usually go to a hardware store that has very good plant bulbs, or I would go to my local pet store where I can buy some bulbs too. I am looking to see if I can get a T5 bulb for my freshwater tank, since it is only a 29 gallon, it only has one bulb placement. So If there were two, then I might be able to have different types of plants of various colors 

Although the person told me that unless you have a lot of money, don't bother buying T5 light bulbs because they cost more than 100,000 Yen (100 dollars CAD approx) so I don't know. I could order them online, but they are somewhat cheaper but the shipping cost would be more expensive.


----------



## BigBrownTank (Aug 2, 2008)

baileyjane said:


> While at Walmart today, I saw some dry aquarium 'bulbs' in cello bags hanging on pegs in the fish section. Are these any good? Does anyone have any experience with them? I know one was a lily; can't remember the other. I'd never seen these before and was curious about them! :fish bowl-3:


ive bought a total of 4 packs. of the 12 plants, at least 9 grew! No trick, just drop em in the tank and let the float, then they'll sink after a few days then you place it were you want it, and it will grow. simple, easy, works!

I bought all lily's and some were green, some red. they grow fast and stay healthy easily, w/o any maintenence at all! im VERY pleased with this product! 9 plants for $8 is a deal.

"Save your money" and buy these, instead of a live plant for $5


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have had mixed results using them. Some have grown well and others have been duds.


----------

